# Hello from Alberta!



## CdnTink

Hi everyone, 

I just stumbled across this site this afternoon and from reading some posts you all sound really nice so I thought I would jump in. My name is Jennifer. I'm 33 and married. I am currently 36 wks pregnant. I have been riding since the age of 16. I started out at a hunter/jumper barn then moved to an eventing barn. I have also dabbled in basic dressage, western pleasure and reining. I am now just a trail rider. My partner of 16 yrs is my almost 17 yr old Straight Egyptian Arabian gelding, Manzheen. His barn name is Manny. He's been with me through thick and thin. I am also owned by my two kitties. Madheen in an Egyptian Mau and Ami is a DSH rescue. Anyways I'll post some pics and if anyone has any questions feel free to ask me and thanks for letting me join!

I am not the one riding in these pics. It's a friend of mine due to the fact that I'm too big right now to haul my bottom into the saddle! LOL




























This is my cat Madheen



















This is my little rescue, Ami



















And my boys together!


----------



## free_sprtd

Hey there and welcome!! you're babies are alll so adorable! have fun posting and welcome again to the HF


----------



## WSArabians

Hola and welcome from not only a fellow Alberta, but Arabian lover as well!

Manny is just STUNNING!! My favourite colour and such a gorgeous face as well!


----------



## BeauReba

Cute horse! I just moved to Alberta (Olds) from Halifax, Nova Scotia.


----------



## WSArabians

BeauReba said:


> Cute horse! I just moved to Alberta (Olds) from Halifax, Nova Scotia.


Haha
How are you liking our beautiful Alberta weather? :wink:

You're only a half hour from my sister (FehrGroundRanch)!


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Great piccies!


----------



## BeauReba

It's not much different from Halifax. We don't usually get this cold (although it does happen!) but we get a wet cold, which chills you to the bone. It feels even colder than this does!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Welcome to the forum! You have some lovely pets! Your horse is really beautiful. And congrats on the upcoming arrival  Have fun posting.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

welcome to HF!!!! Can I have you cats??? lol they are cute


----------



## NicoleS11

welcome from another Albertan. I hope your enjoying the weather more than i am!!!... Manny is soooooo cute!


----------



## Kentucky

welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## CdnTink

Thank you all for the warm welcome and thank you for the compliments on my beloved animals. It looks like there are alot of Albertans on here! I really look forward to jumping in here but I can't get the site at work I believe. I'll have to try tomorrow. I go on Maternity leave Jan 9th so I hope to have more time to get to know you all!


----------



## aappyfan1

Yet another Albertain to welcome you to this forum... It is a great wealth of experience and advice.


----------



## Jehanzeb

A very warm welcome to the forum 

Regards


----------



## FGRanch

Welcome fellow Albertan! Love you animals! Congrats on the pregnancy and I hope all goes well for you and the new little one!!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Oh wow I didn't realize just how many Alberta people there were...

Welcome!


----------



## my2geldings

Welcome to the forum, fellow Vulcanian-Okotokian  when are you due?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i think i remember you from another forum or am i just dreaming? :lol:

lovely animals you have and welcome to the forums!


----------



## bnwalker2

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CdnTink

My2Geldings said:


> Welcome to the forum, fellow Vulcanian-Okotokian  when are you due?


I'm due on Jan 20th! I have 23 days left to go! 

Gingerrrrr you may have known me on another forum. I have frequented a few. I usually use the handle Cdn_Tinkerbell but this forum wouldn't allow me to. I have to say that this is one of the moret friendly forums I have had the pleasure of being a part of.


----------



## my2geldings

CdnTink said:


> I'm due on Jan 20th! I have 23 days left to go!
> 
> Gingerrrrr you may have known me on another forum. I have frequented a few. I usually use the handle Cdn_Tinkerbell but this forum wouldn't allow me to. I have to say that this is one of the moret friendly forums I have had the pleasure of being a part of.


 not that you're counting or anything :lol: pm me sometime if you want to meet 
Stay Safe


----------

